# Sticky  How to clean the CCD/CMOS sensor in a Digital SLR Camera



## Done_Fishin

For anyone who has the need & the ability ... 

Paste Cleaning Digital Cameras - guide to cleaning DSLR and Mirrorless cameras. in your browser. When not able to reach, remove https// from the address bar. Now you can access the site.

clicking on the above link brings up an error ... in spite of it being correct ! 
The way the forum software works, it insists that URL's are of type HTTPS: which is a secure way of accessing sites .. unfortunately this particular site is accessed by HTTP: or www. plus the address .cleaningdigitalcameras.com

I found that removal of the s on HTTPs or using the address without https:// allows the link to work but the forum automatically converts back to a secure link which as a web page doesn't exist ...


----------



## WereBo

Nice one DF, this one's worth making as a sticky


----------



## ikkomustaine

Thanks a lot. If I just knew this before I scratched the sensor...


----------



## WereBo

Ouch! :sad:


----------



## MartyF81

ikkomustaine said:


> Thanks a lot. If I just knew this before I scratched the sensor...


Fun story... when I got my first Digital Rebel XTi..... I took it to a camera shop to have the sensor cleaned.... the guy be hind the counter took out a squeeze blower and pointed it downward into the sensor (duh you don't do that!) and a metal ring fell of the blower (why it was there at all made no sense) and bounced right of the sensor.....

Luckily there was no damage but man... i sure learned how to do it on my own after that!


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

Thanks. Just what I needed. My camera is in the shop once again for cleaning. Now I know I can do it myself. yay. (^__^)


----------

